# Sprawy forum >  Spamerzy lista

## tk

Witam,
w zwiazdu z tym ze co jakis czas dochodza nowi spamerzy prosze o umieszczanie domen lub nazw w tym temacie, a bedziemy je blokowac i nikt juz nie bedzie mogl dodac postu z slowem, nazwa strony taka jak zablokowana, powinno to zmniejszyc ilosc pracy i zniechęcac takich spamerów

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Karaoke

użytkownik - zdro_wie

----------


## Karaoke

proszę o usunięcie z forum tego spamera zdro_wie

----------


## Karaoke

kolejny spamer - wptaszyński

----------


## Karaoke

SabrinaOnline

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - L.mArK

----------


## Karaoke

spamer dzienius

----------


## Karaoke

kolejny : A-Derm-Serwis

----------


## A-Derm-Serwis

Wypraszam sobie.

----------


## Karaoke

Jeśli zapłaciłeś adminowi za reklamę wklejanego linka to sprawa do jego decyzji. Ja muszę zasygnalizować.

----------


## tk

nikt nic nie placil, juz to sprawdzam

----------


## tk

ok faktycznie w stopce bylo duzo tego nawalone, ale zmodyfikowalem nieco i taka formę dopuszczam, prosilbym ew. o ciut bardziej rozbudowane odpowiedzi,
w dalszej perspektywie planujemy nawet rozbudowanie tej opcji aby prywatni specjalisci mogli pomagać w zamian za taka "nienachalną formę reklamy" - 
zabranione natomiast bedzie zapraszanie do siebie na wizyty, wklejanie linków w posty itp. bardziej nachalne formy reklamy,
jesli ktos ma opinie, sugestie to zapraszam do dyskusji

----------


## Karaoke

dzisiejszy spamer - Kaki81995 - wkleja linki o raku

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - bozena1959, wkleja linki w spr. testu na raka.

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer wklejający linki o teście na raka - bozena1959

----------


## Karaoke

Użytkownicy o nickach : klimtmr oraz 12345- to kolejni spamerzy linków o raku

----------


## tk

jezeli uzytkownik nie jest zarejestrowany to nick nic nie daje, po usunieciu jego spamu śladu po nim nie ma,
najlepiej prosze podawać linki stron ktore wpisują, bedziemy blokować te strony albo całe ich domeny, to chyba najlepsza opcja

----------


## Karaoke

Dziś nastąpił atak spamerów wklejających linki o teście na raka, niestety nie zarejestrowali się jako użytkownicy. Pozostało mi usuwanie ich wpisów.

----------


## Karaoke

Kleooo7 - wkleja linki o teście na raka - ech trudno nad tym zapanować.

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - Poczciwy człowiek - wklejacz linków o teście na raka.

----------


## Karaoke

kolejny dzisiejszy - juanmata10

----------


## Karaoke

synthia - to dzisiejszy spamer wklejający linki o śmierci itp.

----------


## Karaoke

Steku - tematyka jw.

----------


## Karaoke

I kolejny dziś - mlodamama.

----------


## TomaszK

high_heels - Odsyłanie na strony zewnętrzne

----------


## Karaoke

dziubek - wkleja linki o raku itp.

----------


## tk

ja niestety teraz juz nie mam szans zobaczyc tych wpisów, a bannowac moge jedynie zarejestrowanych uzytkowników, bardzo bym prosil wklejac tutaj np. te linki co umieszczali spamerzy to bede blokował, żeby znowu nie dodawali

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Karaoke

No to się nie zrozumieliśmy bo na wstępie była mowa o podawanie nazw spamerów.

----------


## TomaszK

Moderator który usunął post jest w stanie zobaczyć go po usunięciu, trzeba wejść w "zarządzaj" Wklejam Linki Spamowe:
Leczenie serca - najlepsze naturalne preparaty na serce
Leczenie wątroby - naturalne preparaty na wątrobę
Na Stres - jak walczyć ze stresem
Maść z Żyworódki i Nagietka z Naturala.pl
W momencie usunięcia samego linku także można go zobaczyć trzeba kliknąć pod edytowanym postem " Ostatnio edytowane przez ..) i dać podgląd postu przed edytowaniem i po edytowaniu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

Czy użytkownik "kinga.slimitin" Ma zgodę na posiadanie linku pod postami?

----------


## Karaoke

Podobne pytanie miałam zadać.

----------


## TomaszK

Usprawiedliwiam się do mojego postu, podałem stronkę (speedyshare) do wrzucenia zdjęcia przez Pacjenta, w celu diagnozy. Powód: nie umiał.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

CBDNA_pl Jest to nick, który przedstawia adres do strony, Centrum badań DNA, dolna kropka zastąpiona kreską.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mmm432

prosze o usuniecie mojego postu

----------


## TomaszK

Fobicy.pl - fobia społeczna - forum dyskusyjne - jest to nick, czy było pozwolenie?

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - bakul, nie mam uprawnień do usunięcia jego postu w Dziale opinie o lekach.

----------


## TomaszK

Ja także nie mam takich uprawnień, bakul został zgłoszony.

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - BoobeBleamb.
Usunęłam wpis tej osoby jako spam i zniknął cały temat.

----------


## Karaoke

Ponawiam sprawę pow. spamera.

----------


## Karaoke

Czy użytkownik : słonecznik - ma zgodę na zamieszczanie w swoich postach adresu do linku zewnętrznego ?

----------


## Karaoke

Nie mam wciąż odpowiedzi na wczorajsze pytanie. Podobne kieruję w spr. użytkownika - sueg.

----------


## Karaoke

Czy użytkownik - merybiuro - ma zgodę na zamieszczenie aż tylu anonsów ?

----------


## TomaszK

Ponawiam pytanie w sprawie użytkownika sueg.

----------


## Karaoke

Dzisiejszy spamer - poradymed, niestety nie mam uprawnień do usunięcia jego wpisu w tematach : opinie o lekach.

----------


## Karaoke

użytkownik - parafa - spamer nt leku cavinton.

----------


## Karaoke

Ten zgłoszony wcześniej przez TomaszaK High_heels -wciąż wkleja linki zewnętrzne - a my nie mamy info czy to jest w porządku.

----------


## TomaszK

Użytkownik Maciej Banasiewicz ma pozwolenie na promowanie leków i odsyłania na stronki zewnętrzne? Do czasu odpowiedzi usuwam linki, jeśli zostaną uzgodnione, przywrócę post do pierwotnej treści.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Proszę jednak o odpowiedź w spr. użytkownika - parafa. Wkleja wszędzie swoje info, czy jest sens czy nie ma, o cavintonie.Ostatnie jego info w temacie szumy uszne - http://medyczka.pl/szum-w-uszach-14303

Proszę też o usunięcie tematu - http://medyczka.pl/badanie-ktore-wam-nie-przeszkodzi-16279 - pozostałe 17 szt. tego autora usunęłam, a do działu opinie o lekach nie posiadam uprawnień moderatorskich.

----------


## TomaszK

Czy Użytkownik "Edyta M" Ma zgodę na zamieszczanie w swoich postach sygnaturę, której nie mogę usunąć, jest do strona zewnętrzna?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Czy użytkownik o nicku Joanna Chudzicka ma zgodę na odsyłanie do linków zewn. ?

----------


## Karaoke

Levitra dzisiejszy spamer a temacie Izotek i w kardiologii

----------


## tk

spamerzy z tych domen zablkowani juz na stałe, dziekujemy za zgłoszenia, powinno juz byc ich coraz mniej

----------


## Karaoke

czy użytkownik wojtek418 ma zgodę na umieszczanie linków zewnętrznych - http://medyczka.pl/kolonoskopia-18544

----------


## Karaoke

Nowy spamer, tym razem zarejestrowany - http://medyczka.pl/program-18788

----------

